# STOP code 124: BSOD!



## pbankey (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I've fiddled with my computer for almost two weeks now and I really am at a stand still with my BSOD errors. Basically, here's the rundown:

I've been using Windows 7 Beta: RC version since it came out, and it's been great. However, I found that my games started to crash frequently and I started getting blue screens with various errors. I first thought it was a driver compatability issue, and I reinstalled my drivers to no avail. I then decided to go back to XP. However, I can't even install XP without it bluescreening with a PAGE_FAULT error. I get to the setup menu where it asks what drive I want to install it on, and it sees NO drives and then BSOD. I was able to install Vista Ultimate but it still frequently dies from BSOD, mainly from the stop code 124.

BCCode:	124
BCP1:	00000000
BCP2:	847B1C00
BCP3:	00000000
BCP4:	00000000

I suspected faulty RAM, so I ran memtest86 and Windows Memory Diagnostic utility and it found that there was hardware issues, I thought I found the problem so I replaced my RAM today. However, despite those tests coming back flawless now, I still get the errors. I ran a chkdsk /r on both of my hard drives and it came back clean. I'm hoping some genius that can read my minidumps will understand what the issue is. I can't afford to lose a computer!

I attached my mini-dumps in hopes that someone can help me with the issue. I suspected it might be a BIOS issue at first, but I don't really know if that's the problem. Any help is appreciated! By the way, I have like 11 minidumps in there. They all happened today. Gross 

Thanks, Phil


----------



## pbankey (Jul 9, 2009)

I forgot to include my computer specs, d'oh.

HP Media Center PC
Model: M7490N
Pentium D 940 3.20 ghz
P5LP-LE (Emery) Motherboard, ASUS
2GB DDR2 4200 RAM (2x1GB)
2x250GB HDD SATA
nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640GB
Realtek High Definition Audio - On board
OS: Vista Ultimate (but errors happen on other MS OS's)

Once again, any help is appreciated. I'm very desperate to get this computer up and running again


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

A STOP 0x124 error is an error that's reported via the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA). This type of error is reported by the hardware (most likely your CPU) and doesn't conform to the normal Windows memory dump analysis techniques.

These errors are normally hardware errors - and these are the most likely causes (in this order):
- hardware failure
- hardware incompatibility
- driver corruption/incompatibility (others disagree with this)

How did you install Vista Ultimate. What sort of disk did you use? Have you installed the drivers that are required by the OS? Check Device Manager to see if there are any unknown/problem drivers.

The BSOD errors are primarily hardware, with a smattering of other errors. These are primarily memory or hard drive issues. Since the memory tests were flawless (as long as they were run for 3 or more passes), then I'd have to suspect the hard drive sub-system.

Run the steps outlined in this post to provide us with more information: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Try running a bootable hard drive diagnostic. Instructions here: http://usasma.vox.com/library/post/bootable-hard-drive-diagnostics.html

Also, you've got numerous drivers that date back to 2006 - so I wonder if any of them could be causing this (but suspect not because XP is dated even earlier).

Then I'd suspect compatibility issues - but your system was designed by HP with either XP or Vista in mind - so that generally rules that out.

So, in the end, it's something wrong with the hardware. 
- I've read of issues with MemTest86, so I'm now recommending the use of MemTest86+


> - Memtest86+
> Description here: http://www.memtest.org/
> Download the file from here: http://www.memtest.org/download/2.11/memtest86+-2.11.iso.zip
> You must unzip the file before you can burn (NOT copy) the ISO image to a CD.


- Let us know the results of the hard drive diagnostic test also
- then it's time to start stripping parts out in order to rule them out. One of the BSOD's refers to your RealTek Audio - so that would be the first thing that I'd check out.

Here's a summary of the BSOD's (and it's followed by the large list of older drivers):

```
Built by: 6000.16386.x86fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Wed Jul  8 19:22:30.374 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:30.781
BugCheck 124, {0, 83edc028, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16386.x86fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Wed Jul  8 21:24:09.825 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:24.716
BugCheck 50, {80000000, 1, 8182f110, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware ( CLFS!CClfsContainer::WriteSector+1a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  TrustedInstalle
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16386.x86fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Wed Jul  8 22:06:02.265 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:11.156
BugCheck C0000221, {8aafee30, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExRaiseHardError+151 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16386.x86fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Wed Jul  8 22:10:47.798 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:13.673
BugCheck 124, {0, 844faa50, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16386.x86fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Wed Jul  8 22:28:27.176 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:47.059
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, a757ff55, 89e23a54, 89e23750}
Probably caused by : RTKVHDA.sys ( RTKVHDA+1c2f55 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16386.x86fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Wed Jul  8 22:41:10.000 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:15.859
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 0, 8a861be8, 8a8618e4}
Probably caused by : ecache.sys ( ecache!EcGlobals+2f0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16386.x86fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Wed Jul  8 22:43:26.977 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:48.852
BugCheck 124, {0, 84484168, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16386.x86fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Wed Jul  8 23:53:33.191 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:07.083
BugCheck 124, {0, 85aa8028, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16386.x86fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Wed Jul  8 23:55:32.285 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:16.176
BugCheck 124, {0, 86703bc0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16386.x86fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Thu Jul  9 00:47:54.869 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:51:39.764
BugCheck 124, {0, 8521f9d0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16386.x86fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Thu Jul  9 00:56:45.769 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:36.645
BugCheck 124, {0, 847b1c00, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
```
Older drivers (2007 and earlier):

```
80206000 8020d000   intelide intelide.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:35 2006 (4549B197)
8020d000 80215000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:08 2006 (4549ADBC)
80215000 8021e000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:53 2006 (4549B25D)
8021e000 8022b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:05 2006 (4549B22D)
8022b000 80266000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:52 2006 (4549ACBC)
80266000 8026e000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:39:29 2006 (4549BCD1)
8026e000 80277000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:51 2006 (4549BD9B)
80277000 802c6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Thu Nov 02 05:40:10 2006 (4549BCFA)
802c6000 802ce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:20 2006 (4549BD7C)
80407000 8040f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8040f000 8041d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8041d000 8042d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:06 2006 (4549B17A)
8042d000 8043c000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
8043c000 80461000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
80461000 804a4000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:35:03 2006 (4549ADB7)
804a4000 8051f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Nov 02 04:54:18 2006 (4549B23A)
8051f000 80600000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Nov 02 05:42:45 2006 (4549BD95)
80606000 80615000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:47 2006 (4549B1A3)
80615000 8061d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:40:44 2006 (453FE7EC)
8061d000 80653000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:11 2006 (4549B1BB)
80653000 8068c000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Nov 02 04:58:01 2006 (4549B319)
8068c000 806b7000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:50:16 2006 (4549B148)
806b7000 806c7000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 04:36:47 2006 (4549AE1F)
806c7000 806f8000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:30:58 2006 (4549ACC2)
806f8000 80716000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
80716000 807b6000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Oct 06 14:01:40 2006 (45269A04)
807b6000 80800000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:54 2006 (4549B1AA)
81a00000 81a09000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
81a09000 81a2a000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
81a2a000 81a3b000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
81a3b000 81a5e000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:30:07 2006 (4549AC8F)
81a5e000 81a83000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:52:42 2006 (4549B1DA)
81a83000 81a92000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
81a92000 81afc000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:43:45 2006 (4549AFC1)
81afc000 81c00000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
81c00000 81fa1000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Thu Nov 02 04:36:16 2006 (4549AE00)
81fa1000 81fd5000   hal      halmacpi.dll Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
89e54000 89e63000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:12 2006 (4549B324)
89ef8000 8a000000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sun Dec 16 04:31:37 2007 (4764F079)
8a823000 8a82d000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
8ac06000 8ac17000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Thu Nov 02 04:30:04 2006 (4549AC8C)
8ac4e000 8ac4f700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8ac60000 8ac61380   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:15 2006 (4549B183)
8ad00000 8ad10000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:58:08 2006 (4549B320)
8ad30000 8ad40000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8ad60000 8ad70000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
8ade0000 8adef280   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Thu Nov 02 04:55:16 2006 (4549B274)
8ce07000 8ce15000   intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
8ce15000 8ce20000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:57:29 2006 (4549B2F9)
8ce80000 8ce89000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:12 2006 (4549B180)
8cee3000 8ceec000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Mon Apr 16 21:26:39 2007 (4624224F)
8ceec000 8cef5000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:55:01 2006 (4549B265)
8cef5000 8cefe000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8cf07000 8cf10000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:23 2006 (4549B2F3)
8cf88000 8cf90000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:12 2006 (4549B180)
8cfa8000 8cfb0000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
8cfb0000 8cfb8000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
8d203000 8d20e000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:04 2006 (4549B268)
8d20e000 8d220000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Oct 16 12:29:50 2006 (4533B37E)
8d24a000 8d251000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:05 2006 (4549B179)
8d251000 8d258000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:03 2006 (4549B177)
8d258000 8d25e380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8d26d000 8d274000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:23 2006 (4549B18B)
8d290000 8d330000   dump_iaStorV dump_iaStorV.sys Fri Oct 06 14:01:40 2006 (45269A04)
8d330000 8d33d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 04:37:44 2006 (4549AE58)
8d34a000 8d357000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:55:24 2006 (4549B27C)
8d357000 8d364000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
8da04000 8da17000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:12 2006 (4549B180)
8da17000 8da24080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:55:12 2006 (4549B270)
8da25000 8da33000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:04 2006 (4549B268)
8da33000 8da70000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:55:09 2006 (4549B26D)
8da70000 8da7a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:30 2006 (4549B2FA)
8da7a000 8da84000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:38:17 2006 (4549AE79)
8daa2000 8daac000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:22 2006 (4549B2F2)
8daca000 8dad4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8db6c000 8db77000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:09 2006 (4549B17D)
8db77000 8db9ee00   e100b325 e100b325.sys Tue Oct 04 16:08:39 2005 (4342E147)
8db9f000 8dbc9000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Nov 02 04:51:18 2006 (4549B186)
8dbc9000 8dbf2c80   hcwPP2   hcwPP2.sys   Tue Aug 29 18:41:06 2006 (44F4C282)
8dbf3000 8dc8f000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:38:46 2006 (4549AE96)
8e637000 8e66b000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:55:20 2006 (4549B278)
8e66b000 8e679000   circlass circlass.sys Thu Nov 02 04:55:08 2006 (4549B26C)
8e679000 8e688000   termdd   termdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:00 2006 (4549B408)
8e688000 8e693000   mouclass mouclass.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:09 2006 (4549B17D)
8e693000 8e71a000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:02:58 2006 (4549B442)
8e71a000 8e72d000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:14 2006 (4549B326)
8e72d000 8e750000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8e750000 8e75b000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:07 2006 (4549B31F)
8e75b000 8e772000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8e772000 8e77d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Nov 02 04:58:46 2006 (4549B346)
8e77d000 8e7bd000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
8e7bd000 8e7e8000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:40 2006 (4549B1D8)
8e7e8000 8e800000   parport  parport.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
8e80b000 8e821000   pacer    pacer.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
8e821000 8e835000   smb      smb.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:10 2006 (4549B2E6)
8e835000 8e84a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:34 2006 (4549B2FE)
8e84a000 8e863000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8e863000 8e871000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:57 2006 (4549ACC1)
8e891000 8e8b2000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:54:07 2006 (4549B22F)
8e8b2000 8e8be000   vga      vga.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:53:56 2006 (4549B224)
8e8fe000 8e923000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:20:49 2006 (4549B871)
8e923000 8e950000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:02 2006 (4549B266)
8e950000 8e95b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:56 2006 (4549ACC0)
8e95b000 8e966000   hidir    hidir.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:55:01 2006 (4549B265)
8e9ea000 8e9f5000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:46 2006 (4549B30A)
8f200000 8f217000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
8f217000 8f252000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
8f252000 8f265000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8f265000 8f273000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8f273000 8f2a5000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:18 2006 (4549B2EE)
8f2a5000 8f2ec000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:58:41 2006 (4549B341)
8f2ec000 8f3bd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:58:31 2006 (4549B337)
8f642000 8f651000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sun Dec 16 04:56:44 2007 (4764F65C)
8f681000 8f693000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Fri Apr 27 22:39:34 2007 (4632B3E6)
8f693000 8f6a9000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:55:08 2006 (4549B26C)
8f6a9000 8f6ba780   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Thu Nov 02 04:55:04 2006 (4549B268)
8f6bb000 8f6db500   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Thu Nov 02 04:55:20 2006 (4549B278)
8f6dc000 8f6f3000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:11 2006 (4549B26F)
8f755000 8f758140   Razerlow Razerlow.sys Mon Apr 25 01:43:56 2005 (426C839C)
8f76d000 8f7c0000   csc      csc.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:36 2006 (4549ACE8)
96125000 96140000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:33:07 2006 (4549AD43)
98c05000 98c20000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Oct 25 21:40:43 2007 (4721459B)
98cd4000 98ce7000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
98ce7000 98d12000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:55:41 2006 (4549B28D)
98d19000 98d32000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:11 2006 (4549ACCF)
98d72000 98e00000   spsys    spsys.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:43:28 2006 (453FE890)
98e10000 98e49000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Nov 02 04:31:25 2006 (4549ACDD)
98e49000 98e67000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Oct 25 21:40:17 2007 (47214581)
98e67000 98e86000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
98e86000 98e9a000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:32 2006 (4549B2C0)
98eda000 98f40000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:06 2006 (4549B2E2)
9977e000 997ca000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:55 2006 (4549ACFB)
997ca000 997ee000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Oct 25 21:40:47 2007 (4721459F)
997ee000 99800000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Oct 25 21:40:16 2007 (47214580)
99a50000 99b2e000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
9a699000 9a6ab000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:54:36 2006 (4549B24C)
9a6ab000 9a6bf280   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:54:51 2006 (4549B25B)
8da17000 8da24080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:55:12 2006 (4549B270)
80461000 804a4000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:35:03 2006 (4549ADB7)
8f2a5000 8f2ec000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:58:41 2006 (4549B341)
80407000 8040f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
806f8000 80716000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8d251000 8d258000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:03 2006 (4549B177)
80266000 8026e000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:39:29 2006 (4549BCD1)
98d19000 98d32000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:11 2006 (4549ACCF)
8051f000 80600000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Nov 02 05:42:45 2006 (4549BD95)
8e66b000 8e679000   circlass circlass.sys Thu Nov 02 04:55:08 2006 (4549B26C)
81a09000 81a2a000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8022b000 80266000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:52 2006 (4549ACBC)
8d357000 8d364000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
81a00000 81a09000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8f76d000 8f7c0000   csc      csc.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:36 2006 (4549ACE8)
8f200000 8f217000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
81a2a000 81a3b000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
8e8fe000 8e923000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:20:49 2006 (4549B871)
8ac06000 8ac17000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Thu Nov 02 04:30:04 2006 (4549AC8C)
8d290000 8d330000   dump_iaStorV dump_iaStorV.sys Fri Oct 06 14:01:40 2006 (45269A04)
8da7a000 8da84000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:38:17 2006 (4549AE79)
8dbf3000 8dc8f000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:38:46 2006 (4549AE96)
8db77000 8db9ee00   e100b325 e100b325.sys Tue Oct 04 16:08:39 2005 (4342E147)
81a5e000 81a83000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:52:42 2006 (4549B1DA)
806b7000 806c7000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 04:36:47 2006 (4549AE1F)
806c7000 806f8000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:30:58 2006 (4549ACC2)
8cee3000 8ceec000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Mon Apr 16 21:26:39 2007 (4624224F)
81a3b000 81a5e000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:30:07 2006 (4549AC8F)
8e84a000 8e863000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
81fa1000 81fd5000   hal      halmacpi.dll Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
8dbc9000 8dbf2c80   hcwPP2   hcwPP2.sys   Tue Aug 29 18:41:06 2006 (44F4C282)
8d20e000 8d220000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Oct 16 12:29:50 2006 (4533B37E)
8ad30000 8ad40000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8e95b000 8e966000   hidir    hidir.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:55:01 2006 (4549B265)
8d258000 8d25e380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8ceec000 8cef5000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:55:01 2006 (4549B265)
98eda000 98f40000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:06 2006 (4549B2E2)
8da04000 8da17000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:12 2006 (4549B180)
80716000 807b6000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Oct 06 14:01:40 2006 (45269A04)
80206000 8020d000   intelide intelide.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:35 2006 (4549B197)
8ce07000 8ce15000   intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
8db6c000 8db77000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:09 2006 (4549B17D)
8ce80000 8ce89000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:12 2006 (4549B180)
802c6000 802ce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:20 2006 (4549BD7C)
8db9f000 8dbc9000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Nov 02 04:51:18 2006 (4549B186)
81a92000 81afc000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:43:45 2006 (4549AFC1)
8ad60000 8ad70000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
96125000 96140000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:33:07 2006 (4549AD43)
80277000 802c6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Thu Nov 02 05:40:10 2006 (4549BCFA)
8f642000 8f651000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sun Dec 16 04:56:44 2007 (4764F65C)
8e688000 8e693000   mouclass mouclass.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:09 2006 (4549B17D)
8cf88000 8cf90000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:12 2006 (4549B180)
8041d000 8042d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:06 2006 (4549B17A)
98e86000 98e9a000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:32 2006 (4549B2C0)
98e67000 98e86000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
98e49000 98e67000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Oct 25 21:40:17 2007 (47214581)
98e10000 98e49000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Nov 02 04:31:25 2006 (4549ACDD)
997ee000 99800000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Oct 25 21:40:16 2007 (47214580)
8e950000 8e95b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:56 2006 (4549ACC0)
8020d000 80215000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:08 2006 (4549ADBC)
8e7bd000 8e7e8000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:40 2006 (4549B1D8)
8068c000 806b7000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:50:16 2006 (4549B148)
8a823000 8a82d000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
81a83000 81a92000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
81afc000 81c00000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
8e750000 8e75b000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:07 2006 (4549B31F)
8daa2000 8daac000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:22 2006 (4549B2F2)
8e72d000 8e750000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8ad00000 8ad10000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:58:08 2006 (4549B320)
8f265000 8f273000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8f273000 8f2a5000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:18 2006 (4549B2EE)
80653000 8068c000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Nov 02 04:58:01 2006 (4549B319)
8e863000 8e871000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:57 2006 (4549ACC1)
8da70000 8da7a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:30 2006 (4549B2FA)
81c00000 81fa1000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Thu Nov 02 04:36:16 2006 (4549AE00)
89ef8000 8a000000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sun Dec 16 04:31:37 2007 (4764F079)
8d24a000 8d251000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:05 2006 (4549B179)
98ce7000 98d12000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:55:41 2006 (4549B28D)
8ade0000 8adef280   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Thu Nov 02 04:55:16 2006 (4549B274)
8e80b000 8e821000   pacer    pacer.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
8e7e8000 8e800000   parport  parport.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
80606000 80615000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:47 2006 (4549B1A3)
8d26d000 8d274000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:23 2006 (4549B18B)
8043c000 80461000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
8040f000 8041d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
99a50000 99b2e000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
8e923000 8e950000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:02 2006 (4549B266)
8026e000 80277000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:51 2006 (4549BD9B)
8cef5000 8cefe000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8e75b000 8e772000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
89e54000 89e63000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:12 2006 (4549B324)
8e71a000 8e72d000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:14 2006 (4549B326)
8f755000 8f758140   Razerlow Razerlow.sys Mon Apr 25 01:43:56 2005 (426C839C)
8f217000 8f252000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
8cfa8000 8cfb0000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
8e693000 8e71a000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:02:58 2006 (4549B442)
8cfb0000 8cfb8000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
98cd4000 98ce7000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
8daca000 8dad4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8e821000 8e835000   smb      smb.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:10 2006 (4549B2E6)
80615000 8061d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:40:44 2006 (453FE7EC)
98d72000 98e00000   spsys    spsys.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:43:28 2006 (453FE890)
9977e000 997ca000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:55 2006 (4549ACFB)
997ca000 997ee000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Oct 25 21:40:47 2007 (4721459F)
98c05000 98c20000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Oct 25 21:40:43 2007 (4721459B)
8e77d000 8e7bd000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
8ac60000 8ac61380   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:15 2006 (4549B183)
8f2ec000 8f3bd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:58:31 2006 (4549B337)
8e9ea000 8e9f5000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:46 2006 (4549B30A)
8e772000 8e77d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Nov 02 04:58:46 2006 (4549B346)
8e835000 8e84a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:34 2006 (4549B2FE)
8e679000 8e688000   termdd   termdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:00 2006 (4549B408)
8cf07000 8cf10000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:23 2006 (4549B2F3)
8ce15000 8ce20000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:57:29 2006 (4549B2F9)
8d34a000 8d357000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:55:24 2006 (4549B27C)
8f6a9000 8f6ba780   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Thu Nov 02 04:55:04 2006 (4549B268)
8f6dc000 8f6f3000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:11 2006 (4549B26F)
8f693000 8f6a9000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:55:08 2006 (4549B26C)
8ac4e000 8ac4f700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8da25000 8da33000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:04 2006 (4549B268)
8e637000 8e66b000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:55:20 2006 (4549B278)
8da33000 8da70000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:55:09 2006 (4549B26D)
8f681000 8f693000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Fri Apr 27 22:39:34 2007 (4632B3E6)
8d203000 8d20e000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:04 2006 (4549B268)
8f6bb000 8f6db500   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Thu Nov 02 04:55:20 2006 (4549B278)
8e8b2000 8e8be000   vga      vga.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:53:56 2006 (4549B224)
8e891000 8e8b2000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:54:07 2006 (4549B22F)
8042d000 8043c000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
807b6000 80800000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:54 2006 (4549B1AA)
8061d000 80653000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:11 2006 (4549B1BB)
8f252000 8f265000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8d330000 8d33d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 04:37:44 2006 (4549AE58)
804a4000 8051f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Nov 02 04:54:18 2006 (4549B23A)
8021e000 8022b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:05 2006 (4549B22D)
80215000 8021e000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:53 2006 (4549B25D)
9a699000 9a6ab000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:54:36 2006 (4549B24C)
9a6ab000 9a6bf280   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:54:51 2006 (4549B25B)
```


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

power supply
brand
model
wattage

if it is a sata h/drive set it to be seen as ide in the bios,xp has no native support for sata


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks dai! I'll remember the PSU eventually! :0)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there have been a number of these 124 errors posted today alone


----------



## pbankey (Jul 9, 2009)

dai: My power supply is an Antec Basiq BP500U 500W. I upgraded it about a year and a half ago when I updated my video card. I'll set the IDE in the BIOS to see if XP is installable in that fashion. I've had no other hardware upgrades since then, other than the recent memory upgrade after I started having these issues.

usasma: I instaleld Windows Vista Ultimate using a retail copy I got through my school. I was able to get a copy for about $10 bucks in a license agreement my school has with Microsoft. It's a single DVD upgrade disk, but seeing as I can't even use it's upgrade feature since I can't install an earlier OS successfully, I just custom installed it onto my drive when I booted it up with the disk in my computer. I've also used this Vista version without issue for about a year now.

Question: If I disable the onboard audio (my Realtek) in the BIOS would that theoretically prevent the issue if it indeed is coming from my inboard sound? I thought I'd might do that and see if I bluescree.

I'll run the tests and report back with results.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

he basiq is the worst model they put out

see if you can borrow a quality 550w 80+ to try in it

this is the min for a pcie system to run reliably


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Continue to follow dai's advice about the PSU. I'm not all that familiar with the intricacies of them.

As for the audio, there's several steps that you can perform:
- disable the audio stuff in Device Manager first
- disable the audio stuff in the BIOS next
- rename the audio drivers to .BAK (last)

But it's just a guess about the Realtek audio, so don't expect miracles from it! :0)

Good luck!


----------



## pbankey (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay, I ran the bootable utility that checks my hard drives, and it came back clean on both of them. And switching the SATA mode to IDE in the BIOS solved my issue with installing XP.

So here's my next question: should I continue to diagnose the issues under my Vista build, or go back to XP (which the computer shipped with back in 2006) and see if that helps, and if not, continue diagnosing hardware?

I've attached my results from the perfmon report (HTML) along with the folder that included mini dumps that the autoruns created for me. I'll look into seeing if I can get a hold of a better PSU, but I may not be able to do that unless I buy a new one (I don't have any spare or know anyone that has one unfortunately). I also did the steps to disable my onboard audio, and I still bluescreened, so it may not be the culprit.

Thanks for the help so far!

I went ahead and restored the factory-shipped version of XP with the original hardware drivers, but I still get the error. I noticed that in the perfmon report it listed a lot of the major hardware components as "poor" or "very poor". Does anyone have any idea what that might be about?


----------

